# Another computer question



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Whenever I enter a posting that has a lot of pics or songs here, my puter freezes up.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Sounds like a browser problem. What browser are you using, and have you tried a different browser?

You should probably check your available memory too. Do a ctrl-alt-del and select Task Manager. Click the Performance tab and look to see what it says for memory.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Does it freeze up doing similar postings on other sites?

My guess is you have too many hidden processes going on in background. Possibly malware/spyware. Its not hard to block lot of this stuff but few seem aware of what is happening. Lot new computers sold anymore just cause people get idea the slowness, etc is from older computer. Its actually from older computers not having the resources to support all the hidden stuff going on anymore. Plus then this secret phoning home also bottlenecks your internet connection if you dont have a particularly fast one.

Even something as simple as excess cookie build up will slow things down. I installed an extension to my browsers that deletes any cookies remaining after leaving that website. I only whitelist a few sites. Its easier to login each and every time on most sites, than deal with boatload of tracking cookies, that each and every site then wants to examine for data collection/tracking purposes. The big money maker on internet anymore isnt banner ads you see, its data collection and your browsing history. Big market for this information.

Right now in Europe, Alphabet/Google is getting its hand slapped for mandating of its search engine and no other on Android phones. Also for only allowing downloads of software from its Google play store. And to download from Google play, you need a Google account which then can be tracked, cause few bother to log out or delete cookies.....


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

WHat browser?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Gary in ohio said:


> WHat browser?


I use Chrome mostly, then Firefox, and last one of the MS browsers when others act odd.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

HDRider said:


> I use Chrome mostly, then Firefox, and last one of the MS browsers when others act odd.


But you're not the original poster...


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Nevada said:


> But you're not the original poster...


Thanks - I thought I was.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I use Explorer


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

FarmboyBill said:


> I use Explorer


Try Firefox or Chrome. See if you get the same result.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Don't forget he has satellite internet and he's throttled back most of the month due to all the you tube videos he watches.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Im paying over $100 a month JUST ON PUTER. Far as I know, I DONT get throttled back.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

I spend $60 a month for cell phone and computer combined through Verizon


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

FarmboyBill said:


> Far as I know


As far as you know....


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

FarmboyBill said:


> Im paying over $100 a month JUST ON PUTER. Far as I know, I DONT get throttled back.


You still have satellite, right?


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Things will slow down when there is connection bottleneck, sometimes even to a temporary standstill, but it wont freeze the screen or crash. But screen freezing or software crashes tend to be when you are asking your computer to do too much at one time. Thus me pointing out all the hidden data collection and spy crap and marketing updates. Lot of it built right into windows. 

I know when I got the win10 mini laptop with only 2GB RAM, it was a mess, used as intended. Pretty much unusable. But once I blocked all the Mata Hari stuff and the website tracking/ads stuff when online, its actually quite speedy. If you want to run it as those data collectors want you to run it, then you need a much more powerful computer as lot of its resources arent available to you for your purposes, they are already spoken for to do hidden tasks for other masters. As is a portion of your bandwidth.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

yup, Im on a dish


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

FarmboyBill said:


> yup, Im on a dish


Then you get throttled back. We warned you on this forum a few years ago when you had a choice not to choose satellite because of how you use the internet.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

From the Hughesnet website - The headline:


> *UNLIMITED — No Hard Data Limits!†*


the fine print


> "†If you exceed your monthly plan data, you will experience reduced data speeds until the start of your next billing period. Reduced speeds will typically be in the range of 1 - 3 Mbps and may cause Web sites to load more slowly or affect the performance of certain activities, such as video streaming or large downloads/uploads."


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

So, im 5 miles outa town. What am I supposed to use?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

FarmboyBill said:


> So, im 5 miles outa town. What am I supposed to use?


That makes no real difference.
What matters is if you use too much data they slow the speeds.
The solution is pay for more data or use less.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Satellite will always slow the speed once you use their 'limit', you have been told this by multiple people on this board over the years. You need to find out what other internet provider serves your area and see what they have available. - ask your neighbors what they use, then look them up on the internet.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

Similar to cell phones, unlimted data does not mean unlimited speeds. Read your TOS.


----------

